# Annual ErinoakKids gig



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey all, Scott was kind enough to let me post about this event here. Below is our blurb on what it is, how and why. If you reside in the GTA/Hamilton area, and want to venture into Oakville (O'finn's Irish Temper) on Thursday, June 2nd, we can promise you a great night of music. Jeff Beck, Clapton, Knopfler, and a few of mine (to give you an idea). Please message me for any further information. A very casual night. 

_My annual fundraiser for ErinoakKids. A night of music featuring "The 30 Second Rule"... rock, blues and beyond. Sean O'Grady on drums, Mark McIntyre on the bass, me on the electric gee-tar and vox. Special musical guests tba. This ain't my acoustic show, honey._


Hope you can make it out...net proceeds go directly to the charity. Here is a link to more information about this essential organization.

James


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

Due to a variety of circumstances, our fundraiser for this year has been cancelled. My apologies for any inconvenience, and I thank you for your interest in our event.


----------

